# Insurance...



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

querry... i am leaving soon from singapore for a long term job .. most probably 10 - 15 years.. and if ever .. i might ome back... 

a question is that i have a couple of life insurance policy .. which i am wondering does it make $$ sense to continue.. or just terminate all policys and so be it... 

pls advise... i can continue to service the policy from abroad.. its not much.. about 1K per month...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

well.....I would think it depends what kind of insurance policies you are refering to


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You better check whether the 1k you are dropping into the insurance agents hands, fully goes to insurance - in which case the agent makes a lot of profit and you get nothing much as pay-back upon maturity, or majority goes to the 'savings' component, and lesser to the insurance component ... 

Been there, done that, and now I am wary of insurance products, tied with investment ... 

If there is a minimum period before you can withdraw the savings - check on that as well ..


----------

